# President JFK's Bike



## OldRider (May 1, 2014)

This is absolutely hilarious, I really hope nobody believes this dude.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-road-bike/ki...xie/588683914?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2014)

I especially like the pics of the autographs....


----------



## oldfart36 (May 2, 2014)

People never seese to amaze me!!


----------

